# Buffe.de-foren In Neuem Gewand



## STL (29. Mai 2008)

Alles neu macht der (noch) Mai und streng nach dem Motto sind die buffed.de-Foren neu eingekleidet worden und ich finde es echt schick: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meine, dass sich die Performance des Forums verbessert hat und es deutlich schicker wirkt.

Doch jetz würde ich gerne wissen, wie ihr den neuen Look findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG STL


----------



## Ocian (29. Mai 2008)

STL, da Zam schon sagte das dieser Style nur übergangsweise da ist und ein neuer bald kommt find ich es schwer darüber abzustimmen.
Mir geht es lieber um Funktion und Performance und die Stimmt auf jeden fall.
Alles andere hat viel viel Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STL (29. Mai 2008)

ooh das habe ich wohl überlesen.. tut mir leid.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mmh..  naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find den trotzdem klasse den style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (29. Mai 2008)

Warum wusste ich, das genau die Umfrage kommt heute...


----------



## NeoWalker (29. Mai 2008)

will das alte wieder =(


----------



## cM2003 (29. Mai 2008)

Finds extrem unübersichtlich durch die extrem hellen Farben...


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2008)

Bitte Feedback in den entsprechenden Thread.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=44443



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

